# LG 55LH40 55" with green dots all over screen



## Captain G (Nov 1, 2012)

2 year old tv that has worked flawlessly up to this point but now has a field of green dots all over the entire screen. Local tv guy told me that he thinks he knows what's wrong with it...but can't get the part from LG since it's married to the panel and LG won't send him just the part.

So here sits a great tv....doesn't anyone know...

A. What is wrong with my tv
B. How do I go about getting the part to replace it


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Just to point out the obvious, but if a tech knows that you can't get the part from LG, what are you expecting to hear?

Any and all replacement parts ship from the manufacturer. If the manufacturer doesn't/won't supply the part, you are pretty much out of luck. The only option that comes to mind would be to find a "donor" TV.

Ask the "local TV guy" for the part information. If he can't get the part, I see no reason why he wouldn't give you the information so that you can double check.


----------

